# Pizza Buffet



## Allison STBSTN (May 13, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
I am coordinating a wedding in a few weeks and have a dilemma. In addition to pastas, the couple will be serving 4 different types of pizza, which I would like to keep warm on the buffet line. 

One idea is to place a pizza stone over a sterno (with a few inches in between). Could this work? 

Has anyone successfully kept pizza warm at a buffet?

Thanks, 
Allison


----------



## Aaron O'Brien (Feb 2, 2019)

Do you have a kitchen available to you?


----------



## cookingincali (May 23, 2019)

I’d look into heat lamps.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Allison STBSTN said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am coordinating a wedding in a few weeks and have a dilemma. In addition to pastas, the couple will be serving 4 different types of pizza, which I would like to keep warm on the buffet line.
> 
> One idea is to place a pizza stone over a sterno (with a few inches in between). Could this work?
> ...


We used to do this-tiles set on 2 glass blocks with a sterno between. It looked nice but didn't keep the pizzas warm for long. The crusts stayed lukewarm but the the tops of the pizzas still cooled down to room temp. It doesn't look pretty, but heat lamps are probably your best bet.


----------



## PoorlyChef (May 30, 2019)

Make the pizza and par cook it, cut in to service sizes and cool it down. Transport cold (41* or less), when on site reheat in the oven. If no oven is available, hold cold then reheat by the slice in a non-stick pan over a gas burner? Or maybe the heat lamp idea will work but in my experience it's not the best way and you would have to transport your pizzas hot, which would make the crust soggy.. Best case would be to have access to an oven


----------

